# Piuma road from Calabasas



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

How hard is this climb? Is the descent tricky? Also does it go to PCH?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Piuma is a good climb, but totally doable. It is most frequently done as a loop with Scheuren and Stunt to reconnect to Mulholland. This loop can be done in either direction with similar levels of difficulty.

I'm pretty sure you could go down to PCH on Las Flores, but I've never done it. I'm told it would be very tough to climb Las Flores, so don't go that way.

Another loop option for Piuma is to go from the Scheuren/Piuma connector via Saddle Peak and Fernwood to Topanga. This can also be done in the opposite direction with Fernwood providing a long, but doable climb. A short ride on Topanga gets you to Old Topanga, which is quieter than Topanga.

HTH,
JSR


----------

